
DataSoft is hiring software engineers from Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina - adnanh
https://twitter.com/pasicemir/status/677854293676974080
======
Intimatik
As a based in Poland software engineer I'm keen to know what's the salary in
these countries? I have been influenced by the Balkans, would love to see it
once again. However, most probably as a tourist =)

